# Tip Advice



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*Never assume a pax is going to tip you. I don't care if you roll out the red carpet, tuck him/her in, offer free gold and diamonds. Pax, no matter how much you go above and beyond are mainly cheap, penny-pinching people. I wish that statement wasn't true but that's the sad reality. The end.*


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

It truly is.............and I do pretty well with tips. I have seen bigger sports in homeless shelters than Uber X pax.


----------

